# 28 day rule?



## zenshin (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello, 

quick question. I have been on trt for more than a year. I am usually prescribed 10 ml vial to use for the year I inject .3 ml 60 mg a week, so the 10 ml vial lasts me months. I just got a new prescription for another 10ml vial and was told by the pharmacy that after 28 days I should discard it because it’s not good anymore! Has anyone come into this situation? I was good last year, but they say that it will loose its effectiveness after 28 days. They want to give me 1ml vials for 10 weeks and told me to discard the rest. 

just curious on everyone’s opinion on this.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 11, 2020)

No do not discard it, thats stupid, its their way to make money off u,   Total bs.... Have ur doc write the script for 10 ml, not 1 ml, they have to tell them they want u to have a full. 10 ml vial  Go get those filled thru goodrx coupon (app for phone) go to cvs or Walgreens and pay cash, dirt cheap


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 11, 2020)

That stuff lasts a long time after opening.  All health care facilities have a 1 month toss out rule on opened vials under the pretext of infection control and efficacy.  Complete BS. As stated above it's money driven.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 11, 2020)

You can send them to me!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 11, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> You can send them to me!!



Shipping to NJ is expensive.  Send them here instead. :32 (17):


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2020)

Accumulate the unused vials until ye' have enough to trade fer a vile of LNE.

Don't ask questions, and don't try to haggle over price. Pay what Dr. Tillacle asks of ye.

'tis worth it. Tell no one.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 12, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Shipping to NJ is expensive.  Send them here instead. :32 (17):



Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2020)

My expiration dates on my test cyp is 1 year. I have used stuff 2 years later. You're fine.

I would love to hear someone's explanation to the 28 days. 28 days just seems to fall so nicely into the hands of the insurance and pharma companies, doesn't it?


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 12, 2020)

That's 100% fake news my fried! Use that crap! Also, 60mg/wk? What are your levels usually?


----------



## zenshin (Oct 13, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> That's 100% fake news my fried! Use that crap! Also, 60mg/wk? What are your levels usually?


Without test. My total is 145 and my free test. Is 4.5 after I inject 60 mg my day 6 numbers are total test. Are 569 and my free test. Is 17.9. My doctor is happy that my numbers go way up with such a little dosage. I get 200 mg bottle and inject .3 ml, so I’m barely injecting anything with pretty good results.

im going to go pick up my script tomorrow 46 bucks with the good rx for 10 ml vial 200 mg. Not a bad deal.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 14, 2020)

snake said:


> My expiration dates on my test cyp is 1 year. I have used stuff 2 years later. You're fine.
> 
> I would love to hear someone's explanation to the 28 days. 28 days just seems to fall so nicely into the hands of the insurance and pharma companies, doesn't it?



lol dude I just messaged you about this the other day. My doctors nurse told me the same thing, 28 days. So I will get 2ml out of a 10ml bottle then “throw it away”. Works for me, cheaper also than I was paying for 2x 1ml bottles!


----------



## zenshin (Oct 14, 2020)

Well I went to pick up my script and to my surprise they swapped out my 10ml bottle for 10 1ml vials and was told to discard the rest after I open it for one use. I inject .3ml for 60 mg that means I am throwing out 70% of the vial! The pharmacist said that there are no preservatives in the 1ml vial, so I can’t get 2x out of it.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 14, 2020)

Your fine as long as your storing it in a cool dark area. I’ve used stuff that had expired dates that were over 2 years old and all was fine.


----------

